# TERRIFIED I'm Pregnant. Please help, I will be so grateful.



## AngelaHJR (Apr 2, 2014)

I am 20 years old and a full time college student. I understand that this website was made for the excitement of pregnancy, but I am sure that you can understand that I am freaking out for I am young and my mind is racing with possibilities right now. About 1 month and 1 week ago I had PROTECTED sex (he used a condom, I am not on birth control.) I am well aware that condoms have the potential to fail, although chances are somewhat slim. I was expecting my period a week or two after that&#8230; But I never got it. I don't keep track of my period but I know that I haven't been regular. This time is oh so different though because I would say I haven't had a period for about 2 months. I did experience spotting for two days several weeks ago. It was very minimal. I have read that is a sign of being fertilized or what not, which obviously has me freaking out even more. I have taken 8 pregnancy tests (all of which are negative) I am seriously so scared. I understand that this is my fault, I should be more responsible, but this is the situation I am in. I have made a doctors appointment to get blood work done to make sure but I want some other women's opinions&#8230;does it sound like I am pregnant or not? ANY advice is helpful advice.


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

First of all: virtual hugs to you.

I'm glad to hear you will go to the doctor and get tested there. Hopefully the results will be ones that you trust and can put your fears to rest. If you do end up with a positive test, please come back here for support! You certainly are not the only woman to be experiencing the fear of an unintended pregnancy. I really don't have enough information to even make a guess as to whether you are pregnant or not. (especially if you don't have a predictable cycle and have not been tracking basal body temperature or cervical mucus)

Regardless of what the future brings, I offer you good wishes for the least amount of stress possible. Don't forget to drink enough water and eat well and sleep as well as you can!

Let us know if you want more info on how to get a better idea of your fertile signs so you don't have to be waiting in fear for every period to start.


----------



## AngelaHJR (Apr 2, 2014)

thank you so much!


----------



## Margo B (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, I would encourage you to look into the various fertility awareness methods. They work great, and can be paired with condom/other barrier use. My favorite book to get people started is Garden of Fertility by Katie Singer. It sounds unlikely that you are pregnant if all 8 of your tests have been negative and you only had sex 5 weeks ago (which would make you 7 weeks pregnant if you were, and you would almost certainly have gotten a positive test if that were the case, though strange things do happen). Sounds like your cycles are irregular, and that some fertility knowledge would help you learn more about what that means for your overall health, as well as help you avoid becoming pregnant until you are ready and excited to do that


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

Just checking in to see how you are doing. Let us know, if you get a chance.


----------

